# Pork shoulder with Pecan wood?



## nickdentist (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello y'all. I am finally about to start doing some more smoking again. It has just been too dern hot outside lately. Being 110 degress plus outside doesn't sit well with me while I have a fire going. Anyway, I am planning on smoking a pork butt this weekend for tailgating. I am thinking of changing this up and using a mixture of pecan and apple wood instead of my usual hickory. Has anybody used this combination of wood before on a pork butt? I would just like some fed back on this change I'm thinking of making.  Thanks


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 5, 2007)

Almost anything works with apple or pecan both are good woods with great flavor! Milder than hickory with a almost sweet smell. You'll love it! Good luck!


----------



## auheld11 (Sep 5, 2007)

I have used pecan more than any other, and absolutely love the smell and flavor it gives, even more than hickory or mesquite.  Good luck.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 5, 2007)

I really like hickory as the true smoke of BBQ, BUT -
I also love the mellow smell of pecan. And apple is simply hard to beat. And cherry is so fine. And ................  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Dang! They are all so good!
You WILL like the pecan/apple - go for it!


----------

